# lingue di fuoco



## Boursicoton

Bonjour, 

 Je suis confronté à la traduction d'une expression en français  dans le livre de Buticchi " la Stella di Pietra" :
"... Lo so cosa pensavi : che gli agenti siano tutti degli 007, sempre alle prese *con lingue di Fuoco*, auto con effeti speciali, case  gioco, smoking perfetti e belle donne..."

Qui peut me donner un avis sur la manière de traduire cette expression "langues de feu"??? qui ne correspond à rien en français.
Grazie in anticipo a tutti
Boursicoton


----------



## Anaiss

Ciao, penso che qui dicendo "lingue di fuoco" intenda semplicemente "fiammate" --> _flambées (?)
_
(Domanda: _Fuoco _è scritto con l'iniziale maiuscola anche nel testo originale?)


----------



## Boursicoton

Anaiss said:


> Ciao, penso che qui dicendo "lingue di fuoco" intenda semplicemente "fiammate" --> _flambées (?)
> _
> (Domanda: _Fuoco _è scritto con l'iniziale maiuscola anche nel testo originale?)



No, ho sbagliato a scrivere. Nel testo originale fuoco è scritto con l'iniziale minuscola.
Ma il Trecani dice " lingue di Fuoco : le punte mobile di una fiamma che si allunga e guizza come una lingua " 
Cosi capisco la vostra traduzione  "flambées" mal nel contesto della frase non sono convinto che sia la migliore.
Ciao


----------



## Boursicoton

Bonjour,
j'ai pu contacter mon professeur d'italien qui me suggère de traduire  comme suit : que les agents sont tous des 007, toujours occupés à jouer avec le feu... OU jouent toujours avec le feu... Cette manière de traduire me convient mieux, mais je reste ouvert à toute autre suggestion
Ciao


----------



## Anaiss

Boursicoton said:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai pu contacter mon professeur d'italien qui me suggère de traduire  comme suit : que les agents sont tous des 007, toujours occupés à jouer avec le feu... OU jouent toujours avec le feu... Cette manière de traduire me convient mieux, mais je reste ouvert à toute autre suggestion
> Ciao


Avevo suggerito "flambées" semplicemente perché pareva che il problema fosse di comprensione.
Posso dirti che, nel contesto, "lingue di fuoco" non è particolarmente efficace nemmeno in italiano.
 L'espressione equivalente "giocare col fuoco" esiste, volendo, ma l'autore della frase non ne ha fatto uso.


N.B.: un petit merci à ceux qui répondent est toujours le bienvenu


----------



## Thime

Perché non tradurre semplicemente con_ "langues de feu"_ ? Ho trovato questa definizione su wikipedia: _"le terme "langue de feu" désigne une flamme de forme étroite et allongée_".
"Lingue di fuoco" non ha significati particolari nemmeno in italiano. Penso che nel testo volessero creare una metafora per indicare tutte quelle azioni pericolose che gli agenti 007 si trovano ad affrontare: sparatoie, esplosioni, ect... 

EDIT.
 Io proporrei: _"... sont toujours aux prises avec langues de feu..."_
(Intesa come la metafora che ho descritto sopra).


----------



## Boursicoton

Anaiss e Thime,
 Grazie per le vostre risponse ma "langues de feu" non ha significati particolari in francese e anche se sia una metafora come Thime lo dice... penso tradurre semplicemente " sont toujours aux prises avec le feu (senza langues)" per il momento.
Più tardi, quando avrò finito la mia traduzione scriverò a Marco Buticchi per conoscere il suo parere.
Ciao


----------

